
Processor Will Flash Freeze Bristol Bay Salmon in the Round (2017) - luu
https://www.fishermensnews.com/story/2017/08/01/features/processor-will-flash-freeze-bristol-bay-salmon-in-the-round-in-2018/484.html
======
unwind
Meta: not being a native speaker, I stumbled a lot with "in the round" in this
headline. Googling it was difficult, it seems to mean that this freezing is
something that will happen on location, i.e. on the water, on board the
fishing vessels?

~~~
pests
Native speaker and I too didn't know the phrase. It sounded like a method to
prep salmon from the way it was worded. I found online:

"Whole/In The Round: Whole fish or fish “in the round” are being sold
completely intact, exactly as they were caught."

~~~
Infernal
Interesting, thanks. As a native speaker my best guess was that it was some
stage of processing, maybe sliced into round fish steaks of a sort or
something.

~~~
iguy
Have never heard this phrase for fish, but guessing from elsewhere
(sculpture?) thought it meant the whole fish, as opposed to fillets.

~~~
pests
Looks like sculpture and theater both use the phrase in similar ways.

------
feintruled
This headline is like one of those sentences constructed to confound an AI.

------
dna_polymerase
How is this on the frontpage? An article about fish processing, from August
2017. It's also about an non-European area (Alaska and the Bering Sea). I'd
expect the page to be flooded by Europeans this time of the day. Interesting
to say the least.

~~~
saagarjha
> Interesting to say the least.

Which is usually the criteria for what fits here.

------
blakesterz
It does look like they got it working apparently:

[https://www.northlineseafoods.com/our-
project-1](https://www.northlineseafoods.com/our-project-1)

------
ggzgd
"fishermensnews.com". Seems funny to me to imagine a fisherman in his garments
looking at this webpage once a day to see what's up

~~~
lonelappde
Says the poster in "Hacker News"

~~~
other_herbert
I would imagine all of us have at one time fit the stereotype while reading
this site

------
henryaj
What are the welfare implications of this? Fish have a notoriously bad time -
not stunned like other farmed animals, and usually crushed to death by other
fish or left to suffocate for hours. Flash freezing sounds marginally less
cruel I suppose.

~~~
legitster
One of the prerequisites of flash freezing is that the fish are bled before
hand - they are long dead by the time they get processed.

~~~
loco5niner
It seems these fish are not bled out

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21566176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21566176)

------
needle0
I thought "Bristol Bay" was some Intel or AMD codename I wasn't aware of
(especially with the "processor" word being in the same sentence.)

